# Yogurt question



## Faithful Crown Nubians

How do you keep yogurt at 110 for 8 hrs?

I used water in a cooler and put the yogurt in the jars, in the cooler. But by the time I checked it, it was down below 100.....Our yogurt is the consistency of milk.... 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## smithurmonds

I have a yogotherm and although you can't make large batches it works really well.


----------



## todog

Crockpot works for me. You can use a thickened if you like.


----------



## swgoats

I use a thermos. I fill it with hot water to preheat it.


----------



## lovinglife

I wrap my pan really good with a towel, and put it in a sink on a heating pad on low, works great.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians

Heating pad won't work. I won't leave one of those on while I am gone or outside. 
Doesn't the crock pot get too hot? Or does it depend on what kind you have?


----------



## swgoats

How about the light in the stove method? You preheat a little and shut it off and leave the light on. It stays warm. I do that for rising bread.


----------



## todog

I preheat crock pot with water in it. Bringing up to temp. Then when jars are filled put in pot and turn off pot, cover and insulate with towels. I really like doing yogurt in the wood stove warming ovens.


----------



## Ark Nubian Girl

To thicken, I have had some success using plain unflavored gelatin and whisking it in when I add the yogurt culture.

Does anyone have any ideas about how to get my yogurt thicker without putting in any additives like powdered milk or gelatin?


----------



## love22step

I haven't tried it yet, but one reason I purchased the Excaliber dehydrator is because you can regulate the temperature for making yogurt. I'm sure there are other dehydrators that would also work for yogurt making.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli

I use a 1 gallon thermos to incubate. Pour really hot water in it to warm it up while you are getting your milk ready. To get super-thick yogurt, I drain the finished yogurt in butter muslin for a couple hours. Finally, finally, quick-and-easy yogurt that turns out wonderfully thick every time.


----------

